# Hard Boots + Splitboard



## Zee

I'm starting to read about a few guys switching over to hard boots for splitting...

Are there any inherent disadvantages?

Because I'm going to be buying mostly new gear, I was thinking of taking the hard boot plunge right off the bat rather than buying Sparks or LRS bindings. Supposedly the uphill is much easier.


----------



## killclimbz

I just don't like hard boot riding. Everything fun is well, harder. Jumps, pillow lines, chutes, I find to be a much bigger pita in hard boots. Biggest advantage is often they can be lighter and you can effectively kick steps in hard snow. Which is really a big deal. You lose that surfy feel, and if you like to tweak jumps, that sort of thing, forget it.


----------



## Zee

Having never been in hard boots (I have never been on skis), it would be a huge shift for me to go hard boots, plus it is expensive to boot. I'd hate to spend that cash and regret it.

Maybe I'll stick with the LRS/Spark idea and go from there.


----------



## killclimbz

Sb.com has it's hard boot fans, but most of the gang on there are soft boot riders. Hikeforturns, rode in hard boots for a bit and went back to softies. For some applications, there is no doubt that hard boots are a better choice. For 99% of what you'll do, it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## ShredLife

severe loss of steeze will be obtained the second you step into hard boots 

they are better in the BC tho... especially on longer (3-10days) trips where you will run into some real issues with soft boots...safer for kicking steps like killz said, and much better with crampons if you need em...

that said, if youre that into the longer stuff you should just learn to tele or get a sled.

modern snowboarding boots have come a long way, and the spark R&Ds are the shit. IMHO i'm not in the backcountry to be a hardcore tourer when i'm snowboarding.... im there to snowboard... that means jibbing, spinning, tweaking shit and playing around on my snowboard...hard boots suck for snowboarding


----------



## killclimbz

Hey, I like long tours. 

But yeah, I am doing it to ride for sure. It's all about the payoff.


----------



## Zee

It makes me wonder, why are snowboard boots so wide?


----------



## ShredLife

Snowolf: awesome boots for mountaineering and ice/mixed climbing..... doable to use on a snowboard, but far from perfect. they would be good for the skinning/touring, but i wouldn't want to be dropping cliffs or hitting 30+ft kickers in boots like that. not enough leverage as the calf doesnt go high enough, and they don't have the critical ankle support and cushioning that a snowboard boot has.

the reason snowboard boots somewhat suck for hiking in is because they are really good for snowboarding in. you can look to other types of boots to make some of the hiking and backcountry living aspects work better, but IMHO it's always going to be at a significant sacrifice to the performance of a modern snowboard boot - for snowboarding in.

i guess it kind of depends on your individual motivation for being in the BC, and whether or not the kind of riding you want to do can take that sacrifice for a gain in touring ability/long term comfort.


----------



## nzboardlife

Do they give a bit of an advantage for traversing on skins? stiffer boot... easier to hold an edge on the not so soft snow?


... Gah got to get some stiffer freeride boots this year


----------



## ShredLife

they would for sure.... hard boots will have less play in them, although a climbing boot like snowolf put up has maybe too much articulation in the ankle for doing some things on a snowboard safely.

one other thing that can help when traversing with a split is to wear the "skis" so that the snowboard's sidecut is on the inside edge of your foot, not the outside. try both ways and see which feels better for you.


----------



## ShredLife

Snowolf said:


> One advantage to factory produced splits is they have a metal edge on the split side too....:thumbsup:


they have an edge, but no sidecut.

you will notice that lack of sidecut fo sho do' on any serious traverse.... pretty sure we've got a couple of those around the ol PNW


----------



## killclimbz

I definitely put the straight edge on the outside when skinning. Not so sure how much of a difference the side cut makes when traversing on steeps. Seems like I always have an easier time keeping my uphill ski underfoot than the downhill one. A hard boot is definitely going to be a bit better at it than softies. Though things like using the Fuse help with some of this. 

Also, the Jones Solution is going to have a Mangne edge on the straight edge of their splits. A mellow cut that is designed to fit together with the other edge. Test results are still out, but it may help at least a little. Neversummer is going to possibly do this with their Vario Grip side cut on next year's splits too. Every little bit helps.


----------



## nzboardlife

yeh i skin with my sidecut on the inside, but i find its still not great for long traverses. I am on quite soft boots at the moment though so i'll see what happens when i upgrade.


----------

